

Print is eternal, and will never be replaced - yesbabyyes
http://jakonrath.blogspot.com/2010/04/print-is-eternal.html

======
thirdstation
Paper will be around for a loooong time. There isn't yet a medium with the
same longevity. I use both digital and paper formats depending on why I'm
reading (research vs. leisure).

The Publishing industry will continue to change drastically. I just marvel at
how long it's taking.

My fear regarding content moving to digital-only media is that we'll no longer
be able to own anything.

